# Giant TCR carbon fork good? (1 inch)



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

I think this is from 1990s. Is it flexible, or stiff?


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Figured I'd chime in, though only to say I don't really know. But probably stiff enough. Did you purchase one or thinking of purchasing one to put on a bike? Or asking because you are thinking of changing the fork on your bike? Try installing it and you'll find out if it's stiff or flexible.


----------

